# Shot a Moneymaker...Uh oh!



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Sorry, but at my age, my imagination just won't stretch that far anymore.....I CAN imagine what the resale value/demand of a used Moneymaker would be...............To each his own............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shoot what works best for you....or what you think will work best for you. 

Having shot both.....I know what I would go with.:wink:

But that's me......:wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*hugh?*

didnt you just say you were undecided ?


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*mm*

one of the best shooters out there . try a lf cam system first , before buying the solo is nice but the lf is even better


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Who got the Moneymaker?


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

oh boy, here we go again:darkbeer: stick with da Vantage Elite bro


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

RchurE said:


> . . .a buddy just bought a Moneymaker with the single cam and I got to hold it and shoot it yesterday. I gotta say that I was super impressed with that bow. It just seemed to give the right amount of feedback, felt great in my hand, the grip was much like the Hoyt Elites, the draw cycle was good, and the wall was firm enough. . .It was a light bow, I did notice that but that's really fine because the weight works more for you if you have it on your bars anyway. And if you want to add it to the bow then it has holes all over it to put stuff on. . .


I agree with you on this. I shoot a PSE Shark X (it's a single cam, too). It's very similar to the single cam Moneymaker. I personally liked the Shark X better, but I very much liked the single cam Moneymaker as well. Didn't care too much for the dual cam Moneymaker, but that's just personal opinion. I, too, have shot almost every other bow out there (including the 'apples') and the PSE's just flat shoot, look, and feel better to me. I'm not saying the Hoyts/Martins/Matthews aren't good bows. . .quite the contrary. I'm just saying before you go drop down that long green on a Hoyt because that's what you've always shot- give PSE a try. I think you'll like what you see and feel with these X-bows.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Money Maker*

It happened to me too. I had a loaner MM in my garage for some new strings and the owner let me shoot it. I too was VERY impressed. I currently own (3) Apex's and have shot Hoyt Pro Elites in the past few years. The MM held, aimed and grouped better than any. As far as the resale value goes.....you can't really sell anything without taking a hit these days.


----------



## jonathanjt (Sep 3, 2008)

I have found them to be very good shooting bows. I may have to buy 2!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I tried the MM this past Feb and fell in love with it. Mine should be here in another week or so, I hope anyway:zip:

As for the resale value, well the bow's price is really good to start with. From what I've seen in the past, the price or archery gear loses about 50% of its value once used no matter what brand you shoot.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

NockOn said:


> I tried the MM this past Feb and fell in love with it. Mine should be here in another week or so, I hope anyway:zip:
> 
> As for the resale value, well the bow's price is really good to start with. From what I've seen in the past, the price or archery gear loses about 50% of its value once used no matter what brand you shoot.


Mine's on the way too. Hopefully in a couple of weeks. I'm getting the single cam.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*I loved the bows so much I have both !!*

These are the pinnacle of archery target bows at their finest to say the least...simple to tune,,,,most are ready to go right out of the box !!! I can say I am more favorable to the lF cam....as it has the speed and the benefit of true level nock travel at any draw length setting.....These bows.. The Moneymaker Series....will even make a HOOTER shooter say DAMN !! Thats a nice shooting bow...lol....


Whatever choice you make....if it is PSE...you will not regret it...And all this resale value talk....HMMMMNNN is it just me or are there very very few PSE bows even available for sale???..lol.....Thats because when a man woman or child get their hands on a PSE...they keep it.


Best wishes to everyone and shoot em straight down the middle:darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

If I couldnt shoot a Hoyt , I'd be shooting a Moneymaker LF...I've owned two of them, and they flat out shoot...Probably more forgiving than my Ultra Elite, but not as forgiving as the Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs..I think that for Me personally, I'd love to have a Moneymaker grip on my Ultra Elite..Keeping the TEC bridge, of course!...They are ugly until You shoot one for a while, than they get ALOT better looking...I'd put the Money Maker LF cam ahead of the Conquest, and Conquest Apex...All great bows, shoot what works for You...Take care...Harperman


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Larry Wise was shooting one last year at the school I went to, he said "it's like cheating shooting one of these".

Looked cool in the orange though.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Limey said:


> . . .he said "it's like cheating shooting one of these". . .Looked cool in the orange though.


I couldn't agree more. All of the Pro Series Bows from PSE are awesome.

I was originally going to buy an X-Force 7 in that funky orange color about a year ago. . .but then I shot the Shark X NI. Didn't have the speed of the X-force, but it was still faster than most of the other bows-including the Moneymaker- I shot at the same draw weight and length. I found that both the Shark X and the Moneymaker (single and dual cam) are a bit more forgiving than the X-force. . .but all of the X bows are smooth as silk. 

I agree- that funky orange color was pretty cool. The target green was neat looking too. With the black X-limbs it kinda looked like something a Marvel Comics character would shoot.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes it's a shame they did away from the orange and green risers...


----------

